# Mechanical greeting card



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A fascinating little film, watch the ones which come after it too.

Link to youtube vid

I tried using the embed icon but it didn't work


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

After all that work, is that all that it does? :roll: :lol:

But at least I have rectified my ignorance of what a 'MechaniCard' is  

Geoff


----------

